# BMW e87 116i 2008 - problems with fuel pressure



## Chflorinn (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello guys,
I have a problem with my car. A BMW e87 116i from 2008. The car has currently around 192k km.

The problems started almost a month ago and I've been to as many services as I could find relatively close to where I live.
I have a K + DCAN cable and I'm able to read my errors with ISTA+ at home whenever I want.
When problems first started occurring, along side the 29D0 code(cyl. 4 misfire) there was another one that was coming up whenever i went WOT, and that was 29F1 (Fuel pressure, plausibility). While accelerating the car was jerking for a while and then CEL came on and no more power. If i was trying to accelerate after the CEL came on the car began shaking violently and it will have continued to shake like this until i turn off the engine and turn it back on. Even at full stop(engine on) the car was acting like one of the pistons was not working.
Went to a service to check my fuel pressure. They told me they can only measure my LPFP pressure using the manometer. I didn't know much about HPFP anyway so i agreed to that. The pressure was 5.7 bar - 5.8 bar at idel. A bit too high i thought. But they couldn't identify the problem so i left at some point.
While i was there i noticed that the mechanic tightened the nuts on the HPFP kinda shallowly and i thought maybe they loosened over time. So when i got home i tightened the nuts on the injectors rail and the ones connecting the HPFP to the rail and injectors as much as i could. Problem solved. Or so i thought.
The car finally began to get a little better. It would still jerk a little under WOT, but no misfire, no fuel pressure related codes. For a couple of days...
After that it began sputtering again, only this time the codes changed.
The codes that come up on ISTA+ now were 2A2D(Fuel low pressure system, fuel pressure) and 29F3.
Now i can only see 2A2D in ISTA as fault code.
So far so good, everything seem to indicate a low pressure fuel system issue, but i was still not sure, because the symptoms changed a little bit. Now, beside the 'normal' hesitation and jerking under WOT the car began to make a hissing sound. I couldn't figure if it was a gas leak or a vacuum leak. It was very high pitched and only occurred when i pressed the gas pedal in 'kick down mode'. But it was very strange so i went on with the testing. I opened ISTA again and measured the LPFP pressure. The readings on ISTA (with the car running and going full speed) was 4.8-5.3 bars. And kinda oscillating between 5.5 and 5.8 at idle.
I also measured the HPFP pressure and the readings on ISTA were around 150 bars at idle or cruising speed and going up till 200 bars when accelerating. The problem here is that whenever my car started jerking and that hissing sound occurred the pressure would drop below 150, sometimes as low as 58 bars(lowest i recorded). Also whenever this happens and i have to restart my engine there is strong fuel smell getting inside the car. But i removed the back seats and i am sure the LPFP isn't leaking as there was no fuel smell coming from there.

Does anyone have any idea on what it could be? Error codes indicate LPFP and the symptoms indicate HPFP. i don't understand anything anymore. i don't wanna spend money on a new and expensive HPFP for nothing.

PS: I've got my timing chain changed 5-6k km ago. Could it be a problem related to the timing too? But it ran fine for more than a month tho.
PS2: Someone suggested me that it could be the low pressure fuel sensor so i ordered it but it didn't arrived yet. What do you guys think? Could it be a possible cause?
TIA


----------



## semoficker (8 mo ago)

Same problem here . Have fix ? [email protected] Contact me 😀


----------



## E90makemecri (6 mo ago)

semoficker said:


> Same problem here . Have fix ? [email protected] Contact me 😀


I have a problem with my e90 any clues


----------



## E90makemecri (6 mo ago)

Same problem 


E90makemecri said:


> I have a problem with my e90 any clues


----------

